# My band just realeased it's first EP



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I am so pumped right now, we just released our first EP.
We did everything ourselves, recording, mixing, mastering.
A long but really fun journey!

Enoy!

Bandcamp: Demo 1, by Belokk
Facebook: Belokk


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Congratulations ! Thanks for posting 
A monumental part of your journey 
Best wishes for continued success !!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Bullet said:


> Congratulations ! Thanks for posting
> A monumental part of your journey
> Best wishes for continued success !!


Thanks! We are already working on the next EP. The release give us a big energy push.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey good job. Not so much into metal personally but sounding pretty good.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Hey good job. Not so much into metal personally but sounding pretty good.


Thanks, we worked really hard to get a result that pleased us!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats man!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to go Ti-Ron. I was good with it until I got to the vocal


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!

"Not quite my tempo" but that is totally an age thing.

The main thing is that it was a "fun journey" and you accomplished the EP collectively as a band.

Which band member is you?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Way to go Ti-Ron. I was good with it until I got to the vocal


Thanks a lot!

Yeah, that Cookie Monster voice is not for everyone.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

greco said:


> CONGRATS!
> 
> "Not quite my tempo" but that is totally an age thing.
> 
> ...


I am the second from the right with the flanel! 

Yeah, create something as a band is really rewarding and fun!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> Congrats man!


Thanks Budda!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Yeah, that Cookie Monster voice is not for everyone.


Still a damn site better than Drake


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Still a damn site better than Drake


Hahaha!
Best compliment we got so far, thanks!


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

At work right now but am looking forward to a full listen tonight. Excited to hear 2 basses!!! Very cool.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great job man. Sounds pretty raw at this point but the nuts of it are there for refining. Cool sound to the band. Nice and heavy. That last tune gave me a much better idea of the Vocalists Growl range which was cool. Keep it up.


----------

